# new markeplace instructions



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2015)

As many of you have seen, the new marketplace is a vast improvement in ad posting over the old, trimming down 17 individual steps into just 5!

here is the new guide on how to post an ad in the marketplace!

http://tug2.net/timesharemarketplace/TimeshareMarketplaceInstructions.html


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2015)

Brian - is there a way to see your own Ads in grid form, and sort them, like you used to be able to? Maybe it's operator error, but now I just see my Ads as a long unsorted list, showing the whole Ad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2015)

is not one currently, the sort order should be from newest to oldest.

ill see what we can do to get a better sorting feature for those of you with tons of ads.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2015)

That would be great - if one has a ton of Ads, it's difficult to find a specific Ad.  That means that people will be unlikely to go to the trouble to mark their Ads rented, because it's difficult to find them.

I'd love a system where I could search for my Ad by number, go directly to it, and edit it.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I'd love a system where I could search for my Ad by number, go directly to it, and edit it.



Or some sort of automated setting that sends an email to the ad-maker every 30 days or so with a link to edit the ad. The email could encourage people to remove or edit their ads if the TS has been rented or sold. 

Something else I'd like to see: an easier way to narrow by location. Or a map that plots the ads. For example, if I search for "Carlsbad" the only resorts that come up are the ones with Carlsbad in their name, not all the resorts in Carlsbad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2015)

an automated email is already sent 10 days prior to an ad expiring reminding the owner that the ad will expire unless they extend it.


----------



## Pathways (Jan 11, 2015)

There are numerous resorts in which I have interest. As I have already seen all the current adds, I always sorted by the most recently placed ads so I could view all of them, without viewing the older ads I have no interest in.

Is there any way to sort for the 'newest ads' in the new system? The way I am doing it now, I have to guess what I have already seen.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2015)

clicking the sort feature at the top right hand of the results list provides an option for "posted date"

this allows you to show from most recently posted to oldest...or vice versa should you click it again.


----------



## Pathways (Jan 12, 2015)

That feature seems to work only after a subset of listings is selected. Eg: for sale, Florida Keys.

How can I select 'all timeshares for sale' and then sort?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2015)

yes, its only available once drilling down into a subset of the marketplace.

you could also setup the resorts you are interested in in your watch list, that way you are notified when new ads/reviews/etc are posted for it.


----------

